# Vote For The New Marlin



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Marlin Brando (My alpha Pseudotropheus acei) has outgrown his current mugshot.

Which of the following do you guys think would be a good replacement?

1









or 2









Im really proud of this fish. He's come a long way from when I got him back on December 25th...

Then (1.25")









Now (3"+)









On the downside... he really doesn't look like a late Marlon Brando anymore... I guess everything is a trade off in the end.....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i like the first one


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I do too..


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*2nd Pic.*

I'm voting for the second pic.


----------

